# Trailer tire/wheel size



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

I just bought a new trailer that has 4.80 x 12 tires and rims. I would like to put 13" or 14" car tires on it, is this possible whithout changing the axle and hubs?


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

As long as the fenders and frame allow. You have to check vertical clearance and hub face to frame. I put over 7,000 miles on a set of 12 inch tires last year at highway speeds. 
How heavy is the load on the trailer?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

just keep in mind that car tires are constructed differently then trailer tired.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've had radial car tires on a trailer.
Worked fine, no problems,
no real towing difference that I could feel.



> Trailer Tires Vs Passenger Tires
> There are distinct differences in the way passenger tires and trailer tires are
> designed, engineered, and constructed. There are also differences in the service
> requirements between the tires on your car or truck and those on your trailer.
> ...


www.taskmasterproducts.com/acatalog/whybuytrailertires.pdf


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I have used and still use radial auto tires on my trailers for years. I have found no difference in handling other than I can roll my boats and trailers by hand with far less effort than with regular trailer tires.

I have been towing boats for a very long time and have nothing good to say about small trailer tires. They wear very quickly and are prone to air loss and being damaged.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Pay attention to the load rating of the car tires, and you'll be fine with them. You should be able to get 12" passenger tires much cheaper than trailer tires too. Unless you are changin your rims for some reason, put a 12" radial on it and hit the road.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

goodyear marathon radials are the best for road trips ---they can handle the weight and speed


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> goodyear marathon radials are the best for road trips ---they can handle the weight and speed


 good year marathons are crap , theres tons of talk about good year marathons on the florida sportsmans forum, you really owe it to yourself to check it out  seems like the tire of choice are the denman radials


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

I was about to buy the Goodyears from Sams Club next week when I install the new axle.  So what makes 'em crappy?  

I have chewed throught a set of premounted Trail Americas STs that I have not been too pleased with.

For load purposes I'd stay away from the car tires. If you hit a pothole or a curve turning a corner the sidewalls can get easily pinched against the rim and cause a blowout because they are not reinforced.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Goodyears are now made in China. They also are getting a history of failures. I have had good luck with Load Star Radials. Just what I know.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> Goodyears are now made in China.  They also are getting a history of failures. I have had good luck with Load Star Radials. Just what I know.


I'll stick with this guy.


----------



## G2OMARINE (Dec 29, 2008)

Dont buy the goodyear.Three of of the three that I had went south, 1 blew up 1 got a huge bulge and the other had very bad tread wear.Ive had great luck with the plain old bias ply Trail star tires.


----------

